# catalyst control center auto-tune problem ?



## maknom66 (Feb 19, 2012)

i was using the auto-tune feature to overclock my HD5670, but suddenly the screen started flickering. what's the problem ? how to fix it ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 19, 2012)

restart and see if you still have the same problem.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 19, 2012)

maknom66, don't use the AutoTune features. Normally these software based automatic enhancement apps cannot detect the temperature and stability properly, resulting a high overclock and unstable system.

Try overclocking from the Catalyst control panel by increasing the Core Clock and Memory frequency by small amount, say 25 MHz and check system stability. If the system is stable then only go further.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2012)

@ *maknom66* - if you are interested in OCing the gpu you better use third party OC apps like Sapphire Trixx and don't forget to create a fan profile


----------



## asingh (Feb 20, 2012)

Auto Tune is crap. Never use it.


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah,the other day i used auto tune,i ended up reaching temperatures as high as 80 C on my processor.


----------



## asingh (Feb 20, 2012)

I had tried it once on my Radeons. Gave a noise blue screen and crashed.


----------

